# Husband left, depressed, what now?



## wisconsingal (Nov 19, 2010)

My husband of 15 years recently left our home. We have been arguing for a week now. Lately he has been very stressed over our financial issues and not making enough money to cover all expenses. But , the real problem came when I found out he was texting another women. He claims it was nothing and that it was stupid of him. This women is someone he does business with and lately he has been spending a lot of time with her because she's helping him get more clients. After I found out we talked about it and i told him I was not going to touch that issue and he said as soon as he closes all the deals he has with her he will find some other person. Well, I tried leaving it alone, but couldn't. Our fight started because I brought it up again 4 days ago. He was so mad and told me that he asked me to leave it alone and that I just had to go and ruin our perfect evening. That same night we argued he left. He took a few shirts and work pants.Its been four days and he is not back. The only contact we've had was texting asking if he will attend marriage counsling and he said that I should go first. He's also been telling me that we are going to sale the house and that someone is coming everyday but no one has come. I spoke to his mother who is a very spirtual person and is an active member of her church to see if she has had contact with him, but she tells me she hasn't. She thinks it has to do with him texting another girl might feel ashamed, but she doesn't really know. Everyone tells me to be calm and that he is taking a break. Meanwhile, Im home with my two boys and they are starting to ask if dad will come home. My husband told my son two days ago that he will come by tonight but never showed. He called him that evening and said he will pick him up from school but didnt make it. He has aslo spoken to my brother and law and has told him he is just TIRED and taking a break. The longer he takes the more panic I become. I start to put thoughts in my head weather its really me or maybe that he saw interest in another women who is married. I'm depressed not eating just waiting to hear from him. I've come here for any advice. Im trying to be strong for my boys and still have a little hope that he will come back. I know if he comes back we need to get help, but I'm dying not knowing what his next move is. I'm tired of crying and waiting.


----------



## Akodin (Nov 9, 2010)

You just have to be strong, for yourself and yous kids. Your husband will come back, but if not because of you, could be because of your kids. And you can take advantage of that by preparing to Love for who he is, not for the financial responsibility he has to the family.

He wouldn't like to meet you scattered, disorganized and depressed when he comes back. So brace your up to receive him.


----------



## wisconsingal (Nov 19, 2010)

Its been four months since my husband left. We have sold our home and live seperatly. My kids are with me. He recently leased a house while we live an a apartment. He continues to see the women that has destroyed my marriage. I have confronted it her but only made things worse, because now I look like the bad person. My husband has put me through hell. I finally decided last week that I wanted to file for divorce so I did. He will get served sometime this week but I am so scared and still after all he has done to me remain hopeful. I dont know if I have made the right choice. I sit here wondering if I should call it off. I am so confused as I still deeply care for him.


----------



## nicolelord2 (Feb 16, 2011)

be strong, face problem. Actually it is cycle of life. After sadness it will come happiness, so be hopeful.......


----------



## wisconsingal (Nov 19, 2010)

Its been a little over a year since my husband left me. I have filed for divorce but all that is still pending we havent had a hearing date yet. Its been a rough year and I can say that I am stronger today than i was a year ago. Ive met so many wonderful people along the way, yet the holidays are tough. Lately i find myself crying and still wondering what went wrong and although I tell everyone Im over him, im not. I joined a church that has helped me emotionally and gives me hope. Hope to someday be happy again. I sometimes feel myself crying out loud inside because I hope that maybe just maybe he'll come back one day. The pain I feel is still there. I think about what i did wronmg and why he doesnt want me, how could someone after 17 years just forget? How? Why was it so easy for him to move one and why is it so difficult for me to? I dont call or text him like i use too. I know i need to leave the past behind and look forward to new beginings but if someone here has gone through something similiar, I welcome your advice and what you did to get you through this especially during the holiday.


----------

